# Pandora Stations list



## monkeykoder (Oct 27, 2008)

What are your Pandora radio stations?  What plays on them?

Me:
Elton John: Haven't messed with it much.
Bright Eyes: I should probably get rid of this one not listened to much.
Blind Guardian: Pretty much exclusively power metal.
Bad Religion:  Added Flogging Molly to make sure it was in there.
Moody Blues:  Beetles and such too. (most heavily edited station I'm picky about the older stuff)
Ramstein:  For those hard rock/metal songs that don't fit the mood of Blind Guardian.

P.S. Any suggestions for bands/songs to add to these stations?


----------



## lostprophet (Oct 28, 2008)

Mornington Cresent is a great station


----------



## mrodgers (Oct 28, 2008)

I gave up on Pandora.  I registered and set up a station.  I gave it stuff like Led Zep, Floyd, Metallica, AC/DC, The Who, Kiss, etc etc.

What did I get for my troubles?  I was getting "suggestions" and it was playing Britney Spears, Christina Aggelara (sp?), and other teeniebopper music.

BTW, this was back when you would have gotten arrested for the thoughts in your head about Spears, not like now.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Oct 29, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> Mornington Cresent is a great station



The first rule of Mornington Crescent is you don't talk about Mornington Crescent.


----------

